# Need advice on a possible purchase of a Sheldon Vernon #0 Mill



## CoopVA (Mar 17, 2014)

A friend has one, and I'm interested in purchasing it.  It is in very good condition with some tooling and a Hardinge 4" vise.  

What would be a maximum you'd pay for one?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toag (Mar 17, 2014)

first let me say I am cheap... but here is my estimates
if it has the overarm and support, and the motor runs about 400
with a singe phase motor 450.
if it has a 3 slot table and power feed on the x-axis 500-550.
if it has the vertical head with everything else 800.

that's what I would pay here in ohio, tools would most likely be a bit more in VA (20-30% more maybe?).

sheldons are nice little millers ad pretty stout for the weight, i'd say get it.


----------



## xalky (Mar 17, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> A friend has one, and I'm interested in purchasing it.  It is in very good condition with some tooling and a Hardinge 4" vise.
> 
> What would be a maximum you'd pay for one?
> 
> ...


 Here's some info on that Machine, assuming it is a vertical mill. http://www.lathes.co.uk/vernon/ 

There are quite a few drawbacks to this machine as you can see from the article. If everything is there and it is in good shape, and it must have a full set of collets, I wouldn't pay any more than $800 for it. Apparently the collets are impossible to find for this machine, which is a major drawback. The price must be right or pass IMO.


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the tips.  It's the horizontal mill...  It has a single phase motor and the power feed.  He has a full set of collets and a Rusnok vertical head.  It also comes with a Hardinge 4" vise and a nice X/Y vise that I'm going to use with my drill press.  It's in very good shape and still seems to be coated in cosmoline.

He's a pretty good friend and is reluctant to part with it, which means I'll probably pay to much, but I really want it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toag (Mar 17, 2014)

The rusnok head is a much sought after item, you would do very well to get it out of his place for under $1k.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 17, 2014)

Will do.  I offered him $950 and he didn't want to let it go for that...  He's pondering his counter offer.  I'll let y'all know how it ends.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toag (Mar 18, 2014)

well that a bummer, i wonder if he is scouring the nets for prices and finds this thread (cause i think 950 is a very good price, perhaps a bit high)


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 18, 2014)

He might be.  I don't know what he paid for everything.  He's a good friend and I believe that he just wants to get back what he has in it...  He also has a problem with letting things go...  (Which I and most of us I'm sure can relate to...). I've got a limit in my mind as to how much I'm willing to spend.  I will probably pay too much, but it is a well taken care of machine and it will help a brother out...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomKro (Mar 20, 2014)

In case your friend decides not to part with that horizontal mill, here's another one listed on CL just a few days ago.  

No vertical head, but I think it's in your neck of the woods.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/4379691588.html


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 22, 2014)

Depending on it's condition, $950 is very fair.  They are wonderful little mills, nice variable speed feature.  If I am correct, there is flaking on all three axis from the factory, if you are curious of it's degree of wear (unless it's been refurbished).

Is it three phase or single?  Not important, but just curious.  With the arias ok head and lots of collets (for each?) you will do well and be very happy with the combo.

I run a Rusnok Group on Yahoo if you end up buying it and want some info and literature.

I have a Hardinge TM, but I got my Sheldon as a surprise purchase (fantastic shape, repairs I could easily make, and too low a price to pass up!)...  But it is surely worth more than I paid.  

The Rusnok head was an original factory option for that machine btw.
Let us know how you do.  

Bernie


----------



## CoopVA (Mar 28, 2014)

He's still contemplating...  We will wear each other down eventually.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toag (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey coop,
Here is a vernon in chicago for 600,
Couldnt be more than 300 in gas to get it.
Vertical head... I think its worth the trip, and you can haul those with a trailer and car



http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4399102232.html


----------



## CoopVA (Apr 26, 2014)

Been way too busy and missed this one...  Thanks for the heads up though!

Foundation for the shop is going in next week, so I'm hoping to revive the search in another month or two.  Hopefully by then my friend will be done contemplating...




toag said:


> Hey coop,
> Here is a vernon in chicago for 600,
> Couldnt be more than 300 in gas to get it.
> Vertical head... I think its worth the trip, and you can haul those with a trailer and car
> ...


----------



## CoopVA (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like I will be getting my friend's mill!  So as not to jinx myself, details will follow when it's sitting in my shop.  Tentatively to become a reality on August 16th!


----------



## CoopVA (Sep 2, 2014)

Picked up the mill today!

It runs well and appears to be in excellent shape.  It actually has a 3 phase motor...  Will be getting a VFD.

Rusnok vertical attachment.  A set of collets... A vise for it and an X-Y slide table for the drill press.

I'll get some more pics tomorrow.  It took us all day to get it moved...


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Todd.  I swear I posted some more pics of the mill after I got it home...  Hhhmmmm.   Must have got lost during the Site Glitch a while back.  Can you post the link to your thread?  Would love to see it!

I guess I'll post those pics again.

Got her home and hooked the motor up to the VFD that the Otto is hooked to.  Everything looks to be in great shape.









Got the Rusnok Vertical Head also!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Motor looks to be in good shape too.  






I rewired the power feed to a plug, added a cord cap to the VFD and now I can plug either the mill or the drill press into it.




I got some leveling feet and leveled it out.  That took some time....

Put fresh lube in and on her too.

Got the horizontal arbor out and was kinda bummed to find out it's a 3/4".  I guess one of the first projects for the lathe will be to turn a new 1" or 1 1/4" arbor.

It took some guessing to get a slight vibration out.  Found that there was too much tension on the drive belt.  She purrs like a kitten now.

Picked up a set of B&S #9 collets...  Now need to get some end mills and try to find some 3/4" cutters...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 4, 2014)

That's a sweet looking mill and a vertical head too. They're worth a fair bit on their own by all accounts. Doesn't look like it needs much doing to her either.

I've got a bunch of so so end-mills that I got with some other tooling that you're welcome to have for the price of postage. I also have some really nice 3/4in and 5/8 HSS end mills that I can throw in for a donation to Mattthemuppet's tooling fund


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 4, 2014)

Matt, that's a great offer!  I will gladly take you up on it!  Send me a PM!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 9, 2014)

Many thanks to mattthemuppet for the awesome deal on end mills!

They came in yesterday...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 10, 2014)

no, thank you for helping me justify future tooling purchases to the wife  I'm glad they got there ok and hopefully we'll be seeing piles of chips in no time!


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 23, 2014)

So today I decided to play with the Rusnok vertical head attachment...




It looks like I need to get another pulley to put on the output shaft with a short belt.  




Does anyone have one of these set up that can post a picture of the drive side installed?  I can find absolutely nothing about this head on the interwebs...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally got the correct belts and was able to do a test fire...  

http://youtu.be/9XQH3Mr5IbI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ogberi (Jan 2, 2015)

That's excellent!  Horizontal or vertical operation really adds flexibility to the mill, and it's hard to beat a sturdy horizontal mill for material removal rate.

Does that  vertical head use a ring gear and pinion, or a helical gears running at 90 degrees?


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 2, 2015)

ogberi said:


> That's excellent!  Horizontal or vertical operation really adds flexibility to the mill, and it's hard to beat a sturdy horizontal mill for material removal rate.
> 
> Does that  vertical head use a ring gear and pinion, or a helical gears running at 90 degrees?



Thanks!  I'm not sure what the arrangement is.  I've been unable to find any in depth information on it at all.  I may disassemble it at some point, but not yet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 3, 2015)

So, come to find out I am an idiot.  I did have the back gear engaged.  I did not get the direct drive engaged properly.  After stewing about it all night, I am out in the shop...

I properly engaged the direct drive and obtained a speed range of about 120 to 560 rpm, which is pretty much exactly what the brochure shows with the low speed motor pulley installed.  The high speed pulley would give me 225 to 1100.

With back gear engaged, I get a range of 25 to 120.  The high speed pulley would be 40 to 200.

I think I'm good to go!


http://youtu.be/rezTLoukVCQ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 4, 2015)

Didn't have a crank handle for the mill vise, so I welded two 3/8" drive sockets together.  Will be chucking it up in the lathe later today.  Will smooth it out and then I may cold blue it.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Jan 11, 2015)

Great score! I wish mine was as nice and complete.
I picked mine up for $100 though. No table feed assembly or over arm. Just a 3/4" end mill holder and draw bar. It runs well and variable speed works too. Belt has some memory issues so it shook a slight bit. After running it for some time it smoothed out but clearly needs new belts. I picked up a set of B&S #9 collets. Got a job to drill 5/16" hole in the ends of 130 9' long 1x2 tubes with 1/4" plate on the ends. If it wasn't on wheels I probably would of passed on it as I didn't even know if it ran. It has a 25' 10g 4 wire cord and is 3ph. Not much use for it at that time so being able to move it around out of the way was key for this type machine. I do have plans to cut some external splines for some prototype axles using the Ellis Dividing Head I picked up for $250 with full set of plates. Looking for a over arm arbor support for it.
It only has Vernon on the name plate and 3 T-Slots on table.


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow!  Not a bad deal for $100!  You might have to make the arbor support.   I have not had any luck finding any arbors for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Jan 14, 2015)

I am keeping my eye out for parts to complete it. I noticed that the single T-Slot table looks like it is for coolant. My 3 slot one is not.
I did use it today for the first time. Drilled 6 1/4" holes through 3/4" 1018 key stock. These parts are for the taper gib mod for the mini lathe.

There is alot of belt slap but other than that it worked. THe collets I bought sit in the spindle nose a bit further than I would like to see. Cheap collets but being able to find anything at all is a blessing.

Here is the badge.


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 15, 2015)

There are drain holes at the ends of the table for coolant.  I still haven't made any chips.  Hoping to tram the Rusnok in this weekend.  The collets I got fit real nice.  We're did you get them?

Yours is a newer model than mine.

Here's my plate...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Jan 17, 2015)

I got them here http://www.ebay.com/itm/351228275738.
I had not used any of them except the 1/4" and it set it a bit far. THe 1/2" and 3/16" ones are fine. I have yet to try any others.

Interesting. I thought Sheldon bought Vernon. The badge went from Vernon to Sheldon/Vernon to Sheldon?

I have yet to tear into this at all. The variable speed works smoothly but the drivetrain is making a good bit of racket. Sounds like allot of belt stiffness with the bouncing it is doing. Too many projects. I just thought I would try to do a couple of simple things being the bridgeport was being used by my friend. http://youtu.be/XXKGexOWA2M


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the same set I bought.  I didn't try then in the horizontal spindle.  They seem to fit great in the vertical head. 

 I like your set up.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Jan 19, 2015)

From what I can tell the base of my machine is older but maybe with a newer 3 slot table on it? The handle is attached to the table and the others share a handle with a square drive.
I read several places that the one slot table is older but info is confusing as I look at mine. Replacement table makes sense.

It is what it is. LOL


----------



## CoopVA (Jan 22, 2015)

Hard to say.  Your doors are not the same as mine.  Are they mounted on hinges?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geckocycles (Jan 27, 2015)

CoopVA said:


> Hard to say.  Your doors are not the same as mine.  Are they mounted on hinges?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lots of differences between the two. I wonder if the table was replaced on mine? The only numbers I found on mine is 5070 on the front main casting at the top of the vertical dove tails.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 28, 2015)

Lots of people replace the table with the three slot.  I have not, but if the opportunity arises I will surely jump in!  Hah.

I know this may seem like blasphemy, but some WD-40 on the belts, and running for an hour at a time will work the "bumping" belt sound caused by having sat someplace for a while.  WD-40 doesn't stay around long enough to screw up the belt grip in my experience.  

I have a Sheldon 12" shaper and a Sheldon 0 Mill.  That shaper sat around for 20 years in it's previous location, without running at all.  The belt had a pretty formidable "THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP!" . Running it helped, but the WD helped soften it to it's new shape hah hah.


Are you sure the grease is actually getting to the drive mechanism?  I mean, did you pump the heck out of your grease gun in there?  You shouldn't really have to, but who knows how often the last owner lubed it?
When I got mine, I ran it while pumping the grease gun until it sounded a little different.  A pump every 10 seconds or so.


Bernie


----------



## CRJServices (Mar 30, 2021)

I just brought one of these home a week or two ago.  Unfortunately mine is a bit of a basket case, but I think most of it is there.  I am very happy that you photographed the motor tag because that is something I am missing.  Since I have to buy a new motor, I was thinking of going with a single phase 220v motor rather than a three phase motor.  Do you by any chance know what belt sizes are needed for this machine and any photos of the connections between the hand wheel for the speed control and the motor mounting plate?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum,
You may not get a response from the original author.
This thread is 5+ years old.
Congratulations on your basket case.
We are going to need pics.


----------



## CRJServices (May 19, 2021)

I got it up and running, now I just have to figure out how to use it.


----------

